# Gardeners - Advice Please.



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've absolutely no interest in gardening at all. I couldn't tell a weed from a flower. So at the side of the house I have what amounts to no more than a small area of waste land which has become over grown so what I need is some ground cover just to tidy it up as a neighbour over looks it and it's a bit unfair to leave it untidy. Ideally green all year round, not tall and maintainable with nothing more than a trim around the boundary once in a while. So what do I ask for down the garden centre and is now a good time to plant.

Cheers

B.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

grass, or paving slabs with planted containers sounds about right.

invest a bit of time in selecting the grass seed, or buy quality turf that is slow growing and dense.

Or, have a little veg patch. Our new potatoes we had last night were superb!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> grass, or paving slabs with planted containers sounds about right.
> 
> invest a bit of time in selecting the grass seed, or buy quality turf that is slow growing and dense.
> 
> Or, have a little veg patch. Our new potatoes we had last night were superb!


I don't want grass, that means having to cut it :lol: :lol: and the veggie plot idea while fine means work and I'm not interested in that either, think along the lines of Lazy [email protected] when I'm not working. 

Some time ago I did have a look at artificial turf but as it's a rented house to much money involved to have it done properly and for it to possibly end up down the road someone else's. Similarly with paving slabs, having to dig it out, lay them, sand skips and so on. Just to much like hard work.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If you can edge the plot then 10mm gravel?

Anything you plant will need maintenance I recon....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Again thought of gravel, but I have that out in the back and weeds/grass are just growing through even with several dozes of lethal weed killer a month or so ago 

What I'm think is the sort of stuff council plant on corners and bits of useless ground. I could go out in the dark and dig some up but knowing my luck I'd get caught and locked up :lol: :lol:


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI, 2 thoughts come to mind for your litle bit of ground, 1st, get some low growing holly, green all year round and you can have some at xmas indoors, and plus needs just a small trim back every now then, 2nd choice, get some thyme (herb) it spreads all over the ground smells great if you tread on it as it goes over edges, and a plus is you can use it in cooking.

Cheers, John


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

plumsteadblue said:


> HI, 2 thoughts come to mind for your litle bit of ground, 1st, get some low growing holly, green all year round and you can have some at xmas indoors, and plus needs just a small trim back every now then,
> 
> Cheers, John


That sound like the sort of thing I'm after and would do the job I'm looking for 

Anything else along those lines ????


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Put down some DPM plastic and gravel over that; nothing grows through it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

How about some Chamomile?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Commander...my choice would be some Periwinkle (Vinca major). Very hardy, low, evergreen groundcover plant, with the added advantage of pretty blue flowers when established. Look up in any good gardening book. Autumn is probably the best time to plant. All you need to do is shear it over once or twice a year to keep it in check. Ideal for a shady position.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Have you considered diesel?

One liberal coating and nothing should grow for years 

on a slightly more serious note, some sort of fern?


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> I've absolutely no interest in gardening at all. I couldn't tell a weed from a flower. So at the side of the house I have what amounts to no more than a small area of waste land which has become over grown so what I need is some ground cover just to tidy it up as a neighbour over looks it and it's a bit unfair to leave it untidy. Ideally green all year round, not tall and maintainable with nothing more than a trim around the boundary once in a while. So what do I ask for down the garden centre and is now a good time to plant.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> B.


astroturf should do the trick


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Tin of weedkiller applied with spray gun - allow to dry.

Tin of green paint applied with spray gun - allow to dry.

Re-apply yearly for a top quality finish. :thumbup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Some good ideas but only some :lol: :lol:

I could just reverse my truck over it and pull the pipes off the diesel tanks. The astro turf idea isn't as straight forward as you think decent quality stuff is Â£30+ a square yard then you have to have it laid properly, I had a few samples and the cheaper stuff just looks terrible.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You can buy green coloured crushed stone. Prep the area by killing the weeds and then salting the earth. Spread the stone and do occasional herbicide touch ups. Things that do sprout up won't be as noticeable against the green stone.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> I could just reverse my truck over it and pull the pipes off the diesel tanks.


Although evironmentally terrible, oil does work a treat. After it soaks in cover with gravel.

Later,

William


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

you can buy a style of turf that wont grow higher than 50mm (2 inch) but it wont handle any traffic


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I could just reverse my truck over it and pull the pipes off the diesel tanks.
> ...


I'm pretty sure here you can't do that now, if some one complained it could cost a pretty penny for a clean up and possibly a fine as well so expensive and hard work, neither of which is for me and it's a rented property so somewhere down the road it might be a problem. I've put a load of weed killer on it for now and will have a wander down the garden centre at the weekend.

Half a dozen plants and half a dozen holes minimal effort and should take up no more than an hours drinking time and there is a decent pub near the centre I have in mind


----------

